

Show HN: A Day in My Life – Today’s progress is motivation for tomorrow - indiepop12
http://www.adimyl.com

======
uno102
I like the idea of the DONE list. This looks like an interesting application
of that.

------
tewret
Maintaining any kind of list is difficult and it's very easy to get off the
track. Lets see if this app avoids this with daily email update.

PS: Design looks quite good.

------
stockkid
I will give this a go. The design looks great.

